# Multiples Servomotores



## Antonio_Maza (May 23, 2009)

Que Tal, espero alguien me pueda ayudar, estoy controlando 12 servomotores mediante una tarjeta SD21 diseñada para controlar hasta 21 servos, esta tarjeta al conectarla  comienza a generar la señal de control de los 21 servos para posicionarlos al centro, ya he logrado controlar esta tarjeta mediante el bus I2C, para posicionar todos los servos, el problema surge al conectar un mayor número de servos en este caso 8 o a veces 6, los servos dejan de funcionar, el voltaje se cae hasta 2.2V, la señal de control la sigue generando pero hasta 2.2V máximo. Estoy alimentando todo, servos y tarjeta con una batería de 7.2V, aunque tambien lo he probado con una fuente de laboratorio y sigue haciendo lo mismo, he probado a alimentar la tarjeta y voltaje de servomotores por separado y de giual manera hace lo mismo. La tarjeta funciona perfectamente bien hasta con 6 servos sin problemas. Espero alguien me pueda ayudar a como reslover este problema.

Saludos. El datasheet de la tarjeta está en : www.superrobotica.com/S310180.htm


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Quisiera saber que aplicacion estas controlando con tan grande cantidad de servos ? o es que solo estas verificando que el controlador cumple la promesa de 21 servos ?.


----------



## karl (Jun 9, 2009)

si el voltaje se cae, parece ser mas un problema electrico que de software, yo mediria el voltaje a la entrada a la tarjeta, aunque probablemente eso no haga mucho de diferencia, ya que has intentado alimentar los servos con una fuente distinta.

Puedes intentar una "corrida en seco", medir el voltaje en la tarjeta controlando los 21 servos, pero sin conectarle ninguno, si se cae el voltaje, implica que el controlador es el que esta fallando, y no aguanta la carga.


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Jun 9, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, he solucionado el problema, y solo fue una cosa tan simple:

Cuando hacia la prueba con tal cantidad de servos me demandaba una corriente inicial de 6 A, pero al utilizar un regulador de voltaje 7805 solo me entraga una corriente máxima de 1 A, me percate de esto, ya que al conectar una bateria de 7.2V de 2.2Ah, funcionaba sin problemas la tarjeta, ya que la bateria no tiene restricciones en cuanto a corriente máxima demandada.

Si a alguien le interesa podría subir la rutina para la comunicación con esta tarjeta, es muy simple utilizarla y facilita demasiado las aplicaciones con mas de 3 servos.

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------

